# Diamond Dove cage?



## Elliriyanna (Feb 3, 2016)

I am thinking of getting a diamond dove, However I keep finding various cage sizes. I would like to use a flight cage similar to the one i have for my parakeet, The cage is 30x18x36 usable space and on a stand. 

I have read that Doves are also pretty sedentary so they just need perches but won't really use toys, However if thats not true I would be more than willing to get him/her plenty of toys.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Feb 3, 2016)

Bump? Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Diamond Doves are high strung and flittery (don't know if that's even a word) lol...They are very pretty but because of their "wildness", I would not get anymore. I am not a expert here and pretty soon someone will come on that can help you. I do believe that they need "more width to a cage then height", and a male one will really wear out a female. They live a long time and that's all I know about them. The only reason that I had some was I found one right before winter in my yard and I trapped it with a cage and food and a string because it would have never made "winter" time being domestic and that bird lived to be about ten and that's young for them to die for they can live 20 years...Hope a Diamond Dove person comes on here to answer your question..


----------



## Elliriyanna (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't want a pair ... Just a lone dove. It doesn't have to be a diamond dove, But they are my favorite. Also it wont be in the cage all the time I am working on a flight room.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

A lone dove, is a sad dove.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Feb 3, 2016)

Where do you feed your doves? I use coop cups. but I know they tend to eat on the bottom.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GimpieLover said:


> A lone dove, is a sad dove.



Agree with GimpieLover. A lone dove isn't happy. They are lonely. They should be in pairs. Is it worth it to keep one just because you like them, if the bird is lonely. Spending time with you won't fill his/her need for the companionship of another dove. Like being in solitary confinement for life.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Feb 3, 2016)

I decided not to get one, I can't have two more birds right now and I don't want an unhappy bird. I have done everything I can to spoil my parakeet ( who will be getting a buddy soon) I would want the same for any other bird( s) I get.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a single finch--female--that used to have a friend--a canary but the canary died and the finch "Margie" has been alone ever since and is doing just fine..I have two parakeets in the cage next to Margie and they all chirp and chatter at each other and I have never sensed "loneliness" with the finch. Now if she were a single birdie in a room by herself and no other birdies chirping that might be different but of course she is a finch and not a Diamond Dove but she is doing fine as long as she has chattering company beside her and of course "Me" as well playing some music for her..lol. She wakes me up---they all wake me up----early in the morning for they want me to open the blinds so they can feel the Eastern Sun coming up and that's not too much to ask for so I do that for them.. They seem like happy birdies...Good Luck with your Diamond Dove and Parakeet and the new one coming as a buddy to the Parakeet...


----------

